# Lighten me up!



## pappymd (Mar 3, 2005)

I am looking to lighten up my Litespeed Ultimate a bit, and want some opinions at the economical and reliable options. 

My current setup:

Litespeed Ultimate (57 cm)
Ouzo comp fork
Forgie stem, bars
Cane Creek headset
Selle Italia seat (not changing)
Ultegra 9 speed
Dura ace pedals
Thompson elite seat post
Rolf prima elan wheels (for climbing, racing)
Speedcific wheels (DT, speedcific hub) on order for training

Thanks.


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

You can do a number of things to lighten things up. It all depends on how much money you want to spend. 

I've got my 2002 Tuscany to 14.30. What helped the most was changing the fork and wheels. With all the light parts it still very comfortable and stiff.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Economical is relative...*

That said, it looks like you've already made the decision to lighten your wheelset with the Rolfs. Those are great wheels.

You could consider the following:

New bar and stem - deda and Ritchey's top end aluminum products are good performing and nicely priced compared to the carbon options out there. - about $200 for stem and bar

Trade the Ouzo Comp fork to a new Easton EC90 Superlight SLX fork - about $350

Seatpost - USE carbon Alien's are nice. - about $125

The prices are guesses but I'm sure you can find them on the web for those prices or lower. As for the weight saving, you' probably save about 200-300 grams (or close to half a pound). Beyond that you'd be looking at spending some big bucks to upgrade the group and/or possibly spend a lot of $$$ getting those Zero Gravity brakes.

This is no scientific but I had an Ultimate and know that it's not the lightest thing on the road. But honestly, that's not it's specific intent.

Enjoy your upgrade-itus.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

12345


----------

